# Dirk needs to add ..... to his game.



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Well, it's that time again. :clap2: 

Time to open the vault of discussion, as I resume my bashing of the greatest German in the history of Dallas basketball.

Sorry Detlef. :sadbanana: 

Imo, Dirk, the future HOF, isn't without holes in his game. He's not flashy, he doesn't throw behind-the-back, between-the-legs, off-the-backboard passes, he can't bang when needed, no conventional post up and pass out of the double team, and he stumbles when he drives. :wait: 

All while averaging 26 and 10. :bsmile: 

My argument is that if Dirk and Webber could have a baby, it would be a sensational player. If it was a boy, the NBA would finally have the saviour it's been looking for since He retired. If Webber was willing to mentor the younger big men of today - players like Dirk - the league would benefit from more than just Pete Newell's Big Man's camp.

Hit me real hard. :boohoo2:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dirk needs a post game. I mean a Tim Duncan like post game that allows you to score inside. Not the one where he is at the freethrow line and does a turnaround fadeaway, the one where he is actually in the paint and can just turnaround and the hoop is right there. I'm sure Dirk would be super efficient with that because of how good he can shoot.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I actually have to say that I like Dirk just the way he is....

OUR BIG GERMAN is a jumper shooter! If he works on low post, he wouldn't be "Dirk" anymore... Personally, I'd rather have a Dirk who can score ANYWHERE on the court than a Timmy, who's all-mighty in low post.

I still love it when he takes a shot from 15 feet and hits nothing but net!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I love it too, I just think him adding that post game would just make us unstoppable. I would love to see him do that turnaround fadeaway closer to the basket. 95% chance of making it everytime lol and teams would have to worry about him kicking it out to shooter. Makes me wish Dampier could be the one with the post game.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I gotta side with big Ed on this one. I love his game just as is. He has vastly improved in many areas throughout the last 3-4 years, mainly rebounding and passing. He tried to get down there on the blocks, but just doesn't have the moves to be consistently succesfull. We can't forget that 3-4 years ago, he couldn't pass out of a double team to save his life and wouldn't even take it to the lane if it was wide open. He has expanded his game tons.......


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I love it too, I just think him adding that post game would just make us unstoppable. I would love to see him do that turnaround fadeaway closer to the basket. 95% chance of making it everytime lol and teams would have to worry about him kicking it out to shooter. M*akes me wish Dampier could be the one with the post game.*


That's exactly what Avery Johnson's been working on since pre-season. Our centers are getting more play than last year, and the guards are really trying hard to get the ball in their hands. ...but they've faded in the past couple weeks, and that's when Dallas goes back to the old way with Dirk carrying the team.

I think Diop is getting benched because he's so weak on offense. AJ wants our centers to finish strong at the rim, not those weak layups.....

Damp and Diop need to get some attitude in their plays!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ok, I understand that our offense is run from the top of the key rather than off the low block. :whistling: 

But because Dirk usually starts foul line extended, he's not going to fashion his game after the Duncans, Shaqs, Hakeems, etc. He's a better shooter than all of them, but can't pass as well - and the defense can position itself accordingly, even with a slow-footed forward out to guard him.  

What do we do, cut him? :thumbdown: 

No, we'll give him another 10-day contract and teach him how to hit cutters even better than he's learned to since Avery's been here. And how about a change of pace and put him on the block a couple of times a game? :idea: This would baffle opposing coaches even more. Can he spin to the basket? Can he throw it down two handed with contact? :barbell:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

defense? maybe...?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

more control of his spin against smaller defenders...hes starting to get his pocket picked quite a bit when he starts the spin into a shot...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If he gets a little better posting up and passing out of double teams/from the post he'll be about perfect.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

He needs to improve his post up game slightly. Its not bad because hes not a post up player, but everyone thinks that hes soft and is afraid of contact in the post or something.. Another thing I hate about Dirk is...Whenever the Mavs are playing the Suns, Nash and Diaw or whoever Dirk is gaurding does a pick and roll, and Dirk always switches to Nash. I dont care if they are best friends, I do not think that Dirk is capable of gaurding Nash. It then makes two horrible mis-matches. Its not really an addition so to speak, but it pisses me off, Im not gonna lie about it.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I wanna see Dirk dunk a lot


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> ... but it pisses me off, Im not gonna lie about it.


Thank you, this thread is about the truth. :biggrin: 

:cheers:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think he can change his game anymore even if he wanted to. He has holes in his game, but he is surrounded by players now who allow him to be the player that he is. He will never be a force in the low post :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> more control of his spin against smaller defenders...hes starting to get his pocket picked quite a bit when he starts the spin into a shot...


Yes, I see that quite a bit. More control in his spin move would be great.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> He needs to improve his post up game slightly. Its not bad because hes not a post up player, but everyone thinks that hes soft and is afraid of contact in the post or something.. Another thing I hate about Dirk is...Whenever the Mavs are playing the Suns, Nash and Diaw or whoever Dirk is gaurding does a pick and roll, and Dirk always switches to Nash. I dont care if they are best friends, I do not think that Dirk is capable of gaurding Nash. It then makes two horrible mis-matches. Its not really an addition so to speak, but it pisses me off, Im not gonna lie about it.


You are right! Dirk is always guarding Nash after a pick and roll....

Because Dirk can't guard Nash driving, he has to leave a huge cushion.... which turns into shooting room for the little guy.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> He will never be a force in the low post :whoknows:


And that's a major issue; teams aren't forced to double down on him because of this, and that in turn prevents the open looks for his teammates. They instead go from the top, or foul line extended, but you don't have the same advantage - if the D can defend the pick and roll. It's too much isolation, and not enough ball movement.

Then there's the D.

Because of his height and ability to run, I would like to see him contend shots around the basket more than he does. At 7 feet, any player that goes to the basket on offense should be expected to do the same on defense.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> And that's a major issue; teams aren't forced to double down on him because of this, and that in turn prevents the open looks for his teammates. They instead go from the top, or foul line extended, but you don't have the same advantage - if the D can defend the pick and roll. It's too much isolation, and not enough ball movement.
> 
> Then there's the D.
> 
> Because of his height and ability to run, I would like to see him contend shots around the basket more than he does. At 7 feet, any player that goes to the basket on offense should be expected to do the same on defense.


I don't want to see him guarding the baskets because that's where he'll get in foul trouble. Leave that for Damp/Diop. I prefer to have Dirk on offense at the end of the game.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I don't want to see him guarding the baskets because that's where he'll get in foul trouble. Leave that for Damp/Diop. I prefer to have Dirk on offense at the end of the game.


Agreed, but what I had in mind was swatting shots while on the move, i.e. on the break like Stack has a knack for. 

He would get absolutely killed trying to defend the post. Thanks for reminding me. :bsmile:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Agreed, but what I had in mind was swatting shots while on the move, i.e. on the break like Stack has a knack for.
> 
> He would get absolutely killed trying to defend the post. Thanks for reminding me. :bsmile:


LOL...

Yeah.... my stomach cringes when Dallas plays small because I know Dirk is defending under the basket.


----------

